# PM 1236 VFD  setup question



## outsider347 (May 4, 2018)

Thinking about a VFD setup for my 1236

Cost, of course is a big factor

Wondering if anyone that has made the upgrade can give me an idea what the cost will be.

I understand the operational benefits of this setup.

Tks for your responses Gents

ed


----------



## tweinke (May 4, 2018)

MKSJ has some good posts on here about just what you want to do.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 4, 2018)

One example thread by mksj.   A good read.

Hitachi VFD upgrade for PM lathe

The cost depends on many factors, new vs used 3 phase motor, the VFD model, how much of the controls do you want to replace vs using the keypad on the VFD, whether you want to add a brake.   Just some examples of the choices.


----------



## Muskt (May 4, 2018)

Here are the numbers from when I did mine.  I did not go the route of relays--my machine was pretty new, & the contactors seem to function quite well.
As mentioned above, MKSJ provided me with some hand-holding along the way--He knows his stuff!!  
Here is a link to the thread I started about Surface Finish, & evolved into the VFD install.  It is pretty long.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...6-long-post-kb-electronics-vfd-install.49178/


So, here is the breakdown of costs for this project:

Leeson 3 phase motor (*192205.30*)---------$213
KB Electronics VFD (inc shipping)-----------   269
KB Electronics IODA Board (required)------      75
9 conductor shielded cable--------------------      20
Power cable--------------------------------------     23
Speed control pot + knob----------------------       6
Aluminum (VFD mounting bracket)---------      18
__________________________________
Total-----------------------------------------------$624 

Best to you
Jerry in Delaware


----------



## Ray C (May 4, 2018)

Muskt said:


> Here are the numbers from when I did mine.  I did not go the route of relays--my machine was pretty new, & the contactors seem to function quite well.
> As mentioned above, MKSJ provided me with some hand-holding along the way--He knows his stuff!!
> Here is a link to the thread I started about Surface Finish, & evolved into the VFD install.  It is pretty long.
> 
> ...



FWIW,  I've been running my PM1236 with the same Leeson motor listed above along with a Huang-Yang (sp?) cheapo VFD since 2012.   The VFD frequency is limited between 40 and 65 Hz.   The VFD is set for a 1.5 second ramp up and coast stop.   The system has been flawless these last 6 years.

I believe I documented the process here but have no idea where that thread is anymore.

Ray


----------



## Cadillac (May 4, 2018)

It kind of depends on a couple factors. Motor size being first. That dictates your ballpark on vfd prices.
I don’t see why you need a operator control panel from the vfd manufacturer? Once you wire your on/off,fwd/rev,jog if you’d like,and a potentiometer you don’t need to touch the vfd except to program. Waste
So you would need a 3p motor. See them all day on c.l. Brand new ? 250
Vfd mine is a teco Westinghouse which I would highly recommend to anyone. Goes from 0-120hz if I remember correctly. Only have mine going to 85hz which was recommended by tech as a “safe limit”. Great instructions.  I’ve installed 3 haven’t had a glitch of problem going on 6yrs.  Tech was American spoke English and found my fault the first time in minutes. For a 3hp vfd was 250-275.
Switches you can reuse your original in their original spot. Pot switch 5 bucks
Shielded wire I had but cheap maybe 10-15 dollars.
All in I would say 6-7 hundred. All I had to buy was a vfd and some fuses for vfd. If your interested I have ALOT of din mount fuse holders for a mini fuse. I use them on all my circuits they are nice a compact has a light on block to indicate blown fuse. I purchased like 50 from a auction and I don’t think I’ll be needing all so I’ll give for a bargain. I’ll throw in fuses if I have your size needed.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (May 5, 2018)

outsider347 said:


> Thinking about a VFD setup for my 1236
> 
> Cost, of course is a big factor
> 
> ...




The cost will depend a few things,
If you use the lower cabinet to house your VFD then that saves a few $$ ($100 - $120)
If you need to buy a new 3 phase motor that could be $300 -$400, try Matt at QMT he maybe able to supply one for you.
Matt also sells the Hitachi VFD's I believe the they are about $300 ish for the 2HP lathes.
Misc, switches, fuses and wire etc.  $100 -$200.
So expect to spend a minimum of $500 and as much as $900 depending on how creative you are.

It's a big learning curve and it's really satisfying once complete but it is not something quick or easy and I've only just finished my Mill which was a piece of cake compared to the lathe conversion which I'll start in a few weeks.

Good luck.

David


----------



## ddickey (May 6, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> It's a big learning curve and it's really satisfying once complete but it is not something quick or easy and I've only just finished my Mill which was a piece of cake compared to the lathe conversion which I'll start in a few weeks.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> David


What enclosure did you use for the mill?


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (May 6, 2018)

I bought two Hubbell-Wiegmann metal enclosures, 14" Tall X 12" Wide X 8" Deep with back mounting plates.

Believe I got them from ebay and paid around $100 each IIRC.

Here is a similar version of what I got, but slightly taller.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/YuCo-16-12...098758?hash=item5b3b7d69c6:g:ee8AAOSwGn5ZsRMP

This is mine, I mounted on the left side of the mill.











Cheers,

David.


----------

